# Schurken Glyphen



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hy Leute ich hab mal die frage was es für geringe Glyphen es gib hab noch keine gefunden für meine rouge und wollte mal wissen ob es überhauptwelche gib?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (24. Oktober 2008)

Silverfox24 schrieb:


> und wollte mal wissen ob es überhauptwelche gib?



Ja gibt welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lieblicheMaid (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte neulich eine - wie hieß sie noch *grübel* -  jedenfalls ermöglichte sie es mit Sprinten über's Wasser zu laufen. Also wie beim Schamanen.


----------



## vickie (27. Oktober 2008)

Heißt die nicht "Wasserwandeln" oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Snoooke (28. Oktober 2008)

Silverfox24 schrieb:


> Hy Leute ich hab mal die frage was es für geringe Glyphen es gib hab noch keine gefunden für meine rouge und wollte mal wissen ob es überhauptwelche gib?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab vor kurzem alle mir bekannten Glyphen für jede Klasse aufgelistet (auch die aus der Beta). Schau mal unter:
http://www.wowberufeguide.de/inschriftenkunde-guide.html


----------



## nalcarya (28. Oktober 2008)

vickie schrieb:


> Heißt die nicht "Wasserwandeln" oder so ähnlich?


Nein, sie ist - wie alle anderen Glyphen - nach der Fähigkeit benannt die sie verbessert.

Also "Glyph of Sprint". Ich hab sie übrigens drin bei meinem Schurken, genauso wie eine weitere kleine Glyphe, die die Reichweite von Taschendiebstahl (aka Pickpocket) um 5 Meter erhöht ("Glyph of Pickpocket").


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

vickie schrieb:


> Heißt die nicht "Wasserwandeln" oder so ähnlich?


glyphe verschwimmen war das


----------

